# Rebellious 2 Year Old!!



## Welsh (Nov 6, 2011)

My 21st Birthday present was my 'American Cockapoo' Alfie. This was on the 1st January 2010. I have had many dogs before...Cocker Spaniel, Yorkshire Terrier, Alsatian and all of which have been very obedient and house trained...except Alfie! He sits, lays down, fetches, and knows the difference between a bone and a ball, but the most important thing he does is...hits the keys continuously when he wants to go outside. Most people, like myself, would think thats intelligent but he only hits them when he's bored! It's very rare he will knock the keys to go... 'potty' which means he ''Cocks his leg'' all around the house: curtains, settee, cushions,etc!! It's ridiculous! I still live at home which means he is spoilt, and always has been. Recently I have started to take action and 'lock' him in the kitchen rather than let him run the house, like the family do. I feel if he is bound to one room and knows thats his 'domain, then the less he will pee,etc around the house. I have no idea what I'm doing really...It's a case of teaching an 'old' dog new tricks. 

Another thing...Alfie is VERY hyper -- like a child on Smarties... .I don't know if this is the case with all American Cockapoo's but Alfie has been suffering seizures for a few months, the vets have put him on a special allergy food...Wainwrights, and this has somewhat helped but I would just like to know if all these dogs have seizures and whether their all as hyper as Alfie. 

I appreciate all your help, and I'm glad I have found a forum for cockapoo's like Alfie.

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to see Alfie is having fits  Hope the vets get to the bottom of it. I only know one other American cockapoo and his is the most gentle and lovely dog, definately not hyper. I wonder if him being hyper is connected with the seizures?
He sounds a real character!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Is Alfie an entire male? If so then maybe castration would help with his leg cocking and behaviour?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you're having trouble with Alfie.

What are you going to change he food to. A lot of us feed Natural Instinct and raw diet which is supposed to help with behaviour too as there are not additives or grains in it. They're on the web so give them a call they will be able to explain it in more detail.

You may also need to contact a dog behavourist to try and solve the problem of toileting in the house, sounds like he's got into a bad habit. If you're based anywhere near Hertordshire I can recommend a behavourist who works on rewarding good behaviour and not punishing bad.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, So sorry to hear that Alfie is having seizures . What does your vet say about it? My dog is an American cross and he is not hyper at all. He is is pretty laid back and calm and he's only 8 months old. Perhaps the hyper behaviour is related to the seizures? Definitely one for your vet to investigate.


----------



## Welsh (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for all your replies 

The vet hasn't done much, only put him on Wainwrights -- which has no additives, etc, and also we are meant to monitor him. He doesn't have the fits everyday -- he's had 2 in the last 2 weeks, but before the food change, they were quite often. 

I'm surprised to hear that there are some cockapoo's that are calm, we must have just chosen the one with *666* tattooed on his body lol 

@MillieDog - I don't live anywhere near there, i'm from South Wales actually  

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would get second opinion from specialist vet at reputable animal hospital. He may well not be able to help his behaviour if he has a neurological problem.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've been having problems 
Can I ask what food he was on before Wainwrights? There is a link to behaviour and certain types of food (from what I can tell Bakers is the worst).


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Welsh! I have a 2 year old cockapoo that is not potty-trained too! It's a nightmare and I'm not sure what to do either  He is a great dog and not really hyper unless new people or dogs are around. His problem is that he does NOT come when called and will definitely run off if let off of his lead.

If you find any answers, please let me know!! Good luck


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a 19month old American cockapoo (he came from Wales actually). He is a lovely natured dog, excitable and happy - tail wagging and always wanting to play. He was easily housetrained, so perhaps what others are saying is right - Alfie may have some kind of neurological problem which needs checked out. Such a shame you are having these problems with him. Teddy is fed on Wainwrights, and has been for a while, and I think it is a good food. It is interesting that his seizures have decreased since he started on WW, but it sounds like that might not be enough. Sorry I can't offer any advice, but just sharing my experience of American cockapoo traits, so you can see it is not a breed problem. Good luck with Alfie.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you spoken to his breeder to see if any other pups from the litter have suffered seasurs. 


i do find my american mini to be much more hyper than my English girls but she is also the youngest at only a year old where as the others are 5 and 3. 


have you tried crating him when you cant watch him. how often is he taken out to pee, have you taken him to any training class. 

what is the back order like in your house, im guessing by you saying he is spoilt then he is thinking he is boss of the house and marking all over to asert that position.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I would definitely push your vet to do more to get to the root of the problem. It doesn't sound like a diet related issue to me and it's definitely not an American Cockapoo trait. Don't forget in the US virtually all cockapoos will be an american cross and they are a very popular dog there. 

Are there any other things you have noticed about his behaviour before the seizures happen. Does anything in particular set them off? If in doubt you could always get a second opinion too. 

Hope you manage to get some help for Alfie soon :hug:


----------

